
Show HN: Spellchecker – an interactive, command line spellchecker - seales
https://github.com/seales/spellchecker
======
seales
A recent toy-project.

I was able to download scikit-learn, make ~148 spelling corrections, and
submit a pull request within 5 minutes. [https://github.com/scikit-
learn/scikit-learn/pull/6005](https://github.com/scikit-learn/scikit-
learn/pull/6005)

